# Nach Login wieder Login, Treiberfehler ?



## Crazy_down (5. Februar 2008)

Hi ihr, ich hoffe ich bin im richtigen Thread. 
Ich habe mir letzte Woche Linux (Ubuntu 6.10) installiert und alle angebotenen Updates gemacht. Unter anderem auch ein Update für meine Grafikkarte (ATI Radeon 9600 Pro). Seit dem kommt nach dem Login screen schwarzes Bild und sofort wieder der Login. Ich komme in die Rescue Konsole aber weiß nciht was ich da machen soll. 
Ich habe schon einige Anleitungen durchprobiert aber nix hat geholfen. 
Kann ich irgendwie sagen das Linux mit den Standart Grafiktreibern botoen soll ? Und wie ? 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Danke schonmal


----------



## andy72 (6. Februar 2008)

Hi,

Wenn Du keinen Login an der GUI bekommst, das Logion-Window jedoch erscheint
liegt das weniger an deiner Grafik als an einem Fehler im System.

Versuch doch mal, Dich mit einem anderen Account dort anzumelden.

Solltest Du komplett schwarz haben (ohne Login-Window) kannst Du in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
mal nachsehen, ob dort was "ati" steht, und dort die Einstellung entsprechend Deiner
Grafik ändern, oder Du führst das Grafik-Setup mal aus, und schreibst die xorg.conf
mit den Werten, was XOrg findet.

MfG
Andy


----------



## Crazy_down (8. Februar 2008)

Hi, also bis zum Login Screen komme ich leider habe ich nur den einen Account. wenn ich mich als root an der GUI anmelden will, kommt das root sich da nicht anmelden darf. Mit STRG+Alt+1 kann ich mich dann als root auf der Konsole einloggen.
Das mit der Xorg.conf kann ich ja trotzdem mal testen.
Danke.


----------



## stain (10. Februar 2008)

Versuche doch mal im Login-Manager auf die Konsole umzuschalten, mounte deinen USB-Stick (oder was auch immer du als Speichermedium nimmst) und installiere den Grafiktreiber von diesem Stick neu...


----------



## Crazy_down (11. Februar 2008)

Hi, also ich habe es probiert aber es bringt leider  auch nichts.
Ich habe jetzt gemerkt das ich als root aus dem terminal startx ausführen kann und es funktioniert. Mit meinem Profil jedoch kommt ein Fontpath fehler oder was änliches mit der aussage "Refcount 2, should be 1. Fix it"
Nur keine Ahnung wie ich es fixe ^^


----------

